

To fight terrorism, Home Office (UK) plans to spy on toddlers - mschuster91
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/terrorism-in-the-uk/11323558/Anti-terror-plan-to-spy-on-toddlers-is-heavy-handed.html

======
nthcolumn
Aren't you rather implying that they don't spy on everybody already?

